# Muh lil' baby...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is my lil' guy that I brought home a lil' while ago. He's been doing well and eating like a champ. Not as shy as I expected him to be but very cautious when someone is looming about his tank snapping pics.

Also included is a shot of his tank. He's in a 20 gallon long for the time being.

Still no background on the tank. I'll be getting that tomorrow at work. I'm so lazy about these things...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> This is my lil' guy that I brought home a lil' while ago. He's been doing well and eating like a champ. Not as shy as I expected him to be but very cautious when someone is looming about his tank snapping pics.
> 
> Also included is a shot of his tank. He's in a 20 gallon long for the time being.
> 
> ...


cool, looks like a nice lil guy, i alredy miss my tiny terror


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Prime size to raise them at!! Nice find! Looks like a killer with a full belly!


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Nice tank. Are you planning on housing that P in the 20 long for life?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Shadow_weaveR said:


> Nice tank. Are you planning on housing that P in the 20 long for life?
> [snapback]1074767[/snapback]​


No. Once I get my 200+ gallon for my cichlids & friends I'll be moving him into the 55 gallon for life.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice little red


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm glad to see a picture of this little guy after hearing about him. Once he get's a name he will be famous as Mettle's little red belly on this forum.







Glad you are keeping him full!
~Taylor~


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

terracotta?








i like the black and the skull though


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

hmm... the tank may get boring.... i know mine did


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

55 for life that'll be like a mansion for him


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> terracotta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It used to be my convict cichlid tank. I removed some of the pots and added the skull. That's about it. But I'm actually planning on replacing the pots with mopani, most likely.



corbypete said:


> hmm... the tank may get boring.... i know mine did
> [snapback]1074983[/snapback]​


How'd it get boring? I'm giving him some silver tipped tetra tank mates so he can have some company... for a few hours.


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

hell i wanna see some pics of that


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the 55 would be really empty with just him in there. mine was empty with 4 Ps when they were smaller. he looks crazy tho. full little belly. what have you been feeding him??im sure you'll eventually add a couple more for him to play with.hehe


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, so much room.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Puff said:


> the 55 would be really empty with just him in there. mine was empty with 4 Ps when they were smaller. he looks crazy tho. full little belly. what have you been feeding him??im sure you'll eventually add a couple more for him to play with.hehe
> [snapback]1075781[/snapback]​


I've been feeding him a variety of things... But mainly bloodworms and earthworm flake food. I gave him tiny piece of beefheart once as a treat and he frenzied over it, hardcore. (I feed some to my cichlids once in a while, though only my oscar eats it. My gt wont eat anything that sinks.) I've also give some freeze dried shrimp which he loves. And I think that's it off the top of my head - though I know there was more stuff and now I'm just forgetting it... OH. He likes the sinking shrimp pellets from Nutrafin too. Basically anything I toss in the water he attacks and devours.

As for tank... I was looking at this 33 gallon, a discontinued model, that we had in the store. It wasn't too much and it was a full kit with filter and everything. Was thinking about that for him, possibly. But then someone went and bought it today. (Worst part is I wasn't even the one who sold it so I didn't get the sale.







) But I'll keep my eyes peeled. There's always good deals coming up in the classifieds. Hell, I'm probably going to get a 65 gallon tall with two light fixtures, stand, filter, everything else for $180 (Canadian). Not bad I don't think. (It comes with fish though, LOL. A GSP and two scats. We'll see about them.)


----------

